# Advice to help my children climb up into the SUV?



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

All of my kids are very independent, and they have been climbing into the car by themselves, or at least trying to. Do you know of any way to help them get in by themselves?

I have an Escalade, and they are having a little bit of trouble climbing in, even the running boards are a little bit too high for them to climb up onto. We honestly need a step in between the running board and the ground for the kiddos to step up onto So how can I help my kids climb up into my SUV by them self?

usually I will help them and just left them up into the car, but they’d rather do it by themselves. Do you have any ideas on how I can help them get into the car independently?

thank you


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Chin-ups.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Bionic limbs.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

How about picking them up and putting them in their car seats?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

First world problems...


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Trade the Caddy for a minivan.
After all, It's all about the FAM right?
Problem solved.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Rayr44 said:


> How about picking them up and putting them in their car seats?


That’s normally what I do, but they’ve just been wanting to try and do it by themselves


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess there's no solving it then.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> First world problems...


Seriously. LOL. People actually post about this?


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Robert_1985 said:


> That’s normally what I do, but they’ve just been wanting to try and do it by themselves


Why don’t you get a Mini Cooper so that they can easily climb in?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Rayr44 said:


> Why don’t you get a Mini Cooper so that they can easily climb in?


Then pull the Mini Cooper into the Escalade and problem solved!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

What's up with all these tossed about commercial sounding topics by ilovemyfam and what looks like dupe posts from different usernames? Asking for a friend.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Double step running boards, problem solved.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Keep a step stool in the car. They can get it out, use it to get in, then pull it in after themselves.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Pogo sticks.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Stilts.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mods, save us from these drivel commercially driven posts by this cult and followers. Really seems like same posts over over and over again.


----------

